# Thank you both



## FlyingBird

Merhaba 

When you get two answers you would usually say 'thank you both'

But how to say that in turkish?

'İkinize teşekkür ederim' would this be correct?


----------



## Reverence

İkinize *de *teşekkür ederim.


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> İkinize *de *teşekkür ederim.


what 'de' (in) doing here?


----------



## Reverence

It's not the suffix one. It's the particle one, meaning "also", "too", "as well", etc.

Like, "I thank not just one of you but also the other one."


----------



## Bespelled

In Turkish "de/da" can be used to say "both of", "all three of"  etc.; or in such phrases as "both the one and the other"

"Ikinize de teşekkür ederim" = "Thank you both"
"Üçünü de tanıyorum" = "I know all three of them"
"Onu da, öbürünü de getirdim" = "I brought both that and the other one"
"Kitabı da, kalemi de, defteri de aldım!" = "I took the book, and also the pen, and also the notebook" 
"Hepsi de burada" = "They are all here"


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you both

But still i don't understand it.

For example '*hepsi de burada*' you said it mean also but what it has with this sentence?

İs it possible to say just ikinize teşekkür ederim without de?


----------



## Rallino

_İkinize teşekkür ederim _is correct, but it rather has the sense that, out of 5 people that helped you, you only thank two of them.
The_ de _specifies that there are only two people, and you thank them both.

The same way: _Üçünüze teşekkür ederim_. (Out of 5 people, you thank three of them) vs. _Üçünüze de teşekkür ederim. _(There are 3 people, and you thank all three.)


----------



## Bespelled

FlyingBird, I'm sorry for confusing you with the last example. I included it because I thought it had a similar logic. 

"Hepsi burada" would mean "Everybody is here". When you say "Hepsi de burada" you emphasize the "everybody, without exception" part. You are right, it is different from the other examples.

Rallino put it very well: in the examples above, and in "ikinize de teşekkür ederim", "de" adds the meaning "all of".


----------

